# passport expiry question.



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

A quick question which i tried to get an answer from the British Consulate here. But after going from prerecorded message to prerecorded message spoken by someone who makes Hyacinth Bucket sound like Vera Duckworth i gave up!

My Daughter will be coming home for Christmas from Uni in the UK. After checking her passport it expires mid-Feb 2015. She'll be traveling in about 7 weeks and hearing the stories of performance of the passport office in UK especially with the run up to Christmas i would rather renew at our leisure. For entry into the UAE is there a minimum length of passport validity required for a British passport holder? e.g 6 months? She has a return ticket for 1st week Jan. 
XieXie


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if you do not get a response, this can be checked on airlines' websites where they list visa requriements. e.g. QAtar AIrways Visa & Passport Requirements | Qatar Airways


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

rsinner said:


> if you do not get a response, this can be checked on airlines' websites where they list visa requriements. e.g. QAtar AIrways Visa & Passport Requirements | Qatar Airways


Cheers great answer, checked BA website and they link to IATA website, but you travel details and passport validity an hey presto. Thats the good news, bad news is she needs new passport. Rules for UAE are for british passport, others maybe the same. for visit less than 3 months minimum 3 months validity.  for visits longer than 3 months, 6 months validity. 

IATA - Personalised Passport, Visa & Health travel documentation advice


----------



## urfankhaliq (Oct 23, 2014)

Also a useful place to check is the gov . uk site

Cant post the URL as i don't have minimum 5 posts


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

with seven weeks till travel i should think that's plenty of time for her to renew? i'm not a UK passport holder but many of my UK friends have talked of getting 24 hour turnaround.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

My passport expired in April 14 when I travelled in October it was flagged at DXB but I was let through, when I travelled again in Jan I had issues at LHR but again was allowed in after some blagging. At DXB I was told to renew it. In Feb I was stopped at border and not allowed back into DXB as less than 6 months. Managed to get back in though :lol:

Anyway I wouldn't risk anything less than 3 months 6 at a push if you are a good blagger.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

sammylou said:


> with seven weeks till travel i should think that's plenty of time for her to renew? i'm not a UK passport holder but many of my UK friends have talked of getting 24 hour turnaround.


You can get a 24 hr turnaround, i was in London last year we rented a place right across the road from the passport office. As my passport was almost full i popped in on Friday made an appointment and came back on Sunday morning to collect new 48 pager, paid a premium but was worth it. Unfortunately shes in Bournemouth so a couple of hours from London. She should be ok though as Ive checked and current processing time is around 3 weeks.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

One month ago, when mine was renewed it was still 7 weeks.

Of course it might have dropped since then but of course it's UK Public Sector .......


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> One month ago, when mine was renewed it was still 7 weeks.
> 
> Of course it might have dropped since then but of course it's UK Public Sector .......


That was my worry, she is in the UK though so maybe a little quicker using Post office checking service.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Post office checking won't speed anything up, but will remove any rejection concerns due to submittal problems.

The only fast way is the face to face service.


----------



## urfankhaliq (Oct 23, 2014)

Sent my wife's off for renewal last week and she got a text saying its being printed so should be with us in a couple of weeks I imagine.


----------

